# 3 cycles 1st blood test



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2015)

So I have been sober for over a year now. Before that I have ran 3 cycles. Pct has always been Clomid 100/50/50/50 nolva 40/20/20/20. First cycle was at 22 or 23? At the start of cycling I was 205lb. I'm now 25 and 220-225

1. 10 weeks sust 600/ deca 600
Pct nolva/Clomid

2. 12 weeks sust 500 /var 50 
Pct Clomid/nolva 

3. 20+ weeks test 700-900/ 14 weeks tren a 300-450 / 14 weeks mast p 300-450 / var 75 8-10 weeks 
Pct Clomid/ nolva 

http://i.imgur.com/Mu1KNyl.jpg

Test was taken after a 13 hour fast and at 800 am


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2015)

Were u tested for STD's?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Were u tested for STD's?



After joining one of your "friendly touching" party I needed to be tested


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2015)

friendly touching always leads to forceful penetration....


----------



## thqmas (Dec 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> friendly touching always leads to forceful penetration....



Wha, wha, what do you mean? Isn't friendly touching = forceful penetration??

Man, I've been doing this all wrong for years now...


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, it's not terrible


----------



## Dex (Dec 27, 2015)

Not great for 25, but better than mine.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2015)

Kinda low for 25, but honestly could be influenced by your 13 hour fast.  That being said testosterone levels are highest in the morning.  The good news is your LH and FSH look great and have recovered nicely.  Go get some rich cougar pregnant and get on TRT.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 27, 2015)

My GP wouldn't give me a referral nor even talk the talk of trt.
And I'm lower than pink.

By the way not sure what that sober comment was about PB are you a recovering addict or alcoholic?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> My GP wouldn't give me a referral nor even talk the talk of trt.
> And I'm lower than pink.
> 
> By the way not sure what that sober comment was about PB are you a recovering addict or alcoholic?



#teamnatty
#skinnyjeanherm


----------



## Lilo (Dec 27, 2015)

Stolen bloodwork.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2015)

That's low for 25 mine is higher at 45 and I've done over 20 cycles. Probably has a lot to do with your cycle #3.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2015)

As far a I'm concerned.....once you go to the darkside. that's it....

There's a couple guys on here saying #teamnatty, that HAVE ran gear....STFU

Pink...that number is terrible for 25


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 27, 2015)

Dude lh and fsh looks good so thats a plus, you atleast probably have swimmers. My test was 248 after almost a year, I'm getting bloods again in a  Few weeks. Just bought me a pair of khaki color skinny jeans, they are magical


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 27, 2015)

Popeye said:


> As far a I'm concerned.....once you go to the darkside. that's it....
> 
> There's a couple guys on here saying #teamnatty, that HAVE ran gear....STFU
> 
> Pink...that number is terrible for 25



#team natty.  You're ALL  a bunch of cheaters.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2015)

You don't count Herm <3


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2015)

If you're not cheating, you're not trying hard enough. Pink I know it's been a while but give it some more time. Why wouldn't his lipids be normal? Unless it's hereditary lipids go back to normal after getting off.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 27, 2015)

He might already have cholesterol issues. It's actually scarry seeing what aas does to hdl and how it drips it. Hdl to total cholesterol  is really where you can tell


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2015)

27 months.  #teamnatty


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 27, 2015)

What's the norm range for a 25 y/o


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 27, 2015)

Teamnatty ain't no fun


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2015)

Popeye said:


> As far a I'm concerned.....once you go to the darkside. that's it....
> 
> There's a couple guys on here saying #teamnatty, that HAVE ran gear....STFU
> 
> Pink...that number is terrible for 25



Yeah what herm said cheater


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 27, 2015)

Unless you had baseline labs done prior to cycling, nobody has any idea as to what your test level should be. You might be right where you naturally are. Your LH and FSH are nice and high which makes me think you are recovered. The dirty little secret is that most people can't run a 20+ week cycle with 19-nors and "fully" recover to baseline levels. As long as your dick works and you feel ok, you are fine. You're young, it might come up a bit more with more time. 

I can't see the cholesterol for some reason. You've been off for a long time; I'd think any issues you are still having are mostly hereditary. Do you have a family history of heart disease?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh I can see the cholesterol... I've been eating shifty past couple months. And no not the holidays .... I'm mass cultivating


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 27, 2015)

Seeker said:


> If you're not cheating, you're not trying hard enough. Pink I know it's been a while but give it some more time. Why wouldn't his lipids be normal? Unless it's hereditary lipids go back to normal after getting off.



Using steroids isn't cheating it's taking advantage of valuable resources <---- Original Zeigler Quote 4 the W



Uncle manny said:


> What's the norm range for a 25 y/o



http://www.artofmanliness.com/2013/01/16/normal-testosterone-levels/


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 28, 2015)

So I should be in the high 500s to 600s.
I would say I have tanked my natty levels


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2015)

Cycle 3 kill your numbers.  test in 50 days again


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 28, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Cycle 3 kill your numbers.  test in 50 days again



You think after a year it still effects my levels?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2015)

Not to preach, but to anyone looking to cycle, here is the low down:

Keep them short. 10-12 weeks tops. Longer you are on, the longer it takes to recover/increases the chances you might not recover. Try to avoid 19-nors.

20 weekers will lead to trt.

Pink, if you are serious about staying off, you can't go back on. You're test level should be 100-150 points higher, but it might still come up. No Dr is going to put you on TRT at those levels.

Unless you are ready to HAVE to pin for life, out of necessity, at 23-24 years old, you need to stay off for awhile.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 28, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Not to preach, but to anyone looking to cycle, here is the low down:
> 
> Keep them short. 10-12 weeks tops. Longer you are on, the longer it takes to recover/increases the chances you might not recover. Try to avoid 19-nors.
> 
> ...



This wasn't a test to see if I'm ready to get back on or if I should go trt. This was just a test to see my levels. I don't plan on going back on for a long time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> This wasn't a test to see if I'm ready to get back on or if I should go trt. This was just a test to see my levels. I don't plan on going back on for a long time.



What were your cholesterol levels? They weren't posted with the bloods.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 28, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/1JZLOkX.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/n4ng6oS.jpg

Here is the whole test.
Only numbers out of range is my BUN ( BLOOD UERA NITRGEN )


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> You think after a year it still effects my levels?



dude id go 25mg of clomid for 3wks.  DAA @ 4g for 40 days & try any decent T booster u can find on sale in the next few days.  than re test.  

as said, these 18-20-22 wk runs killl you......as 19-nors.  if you do use the 19-nors, 12wks tops.  Maybe 14 with deca, but stop there.  hcg could keep you going alot longer too, esp when your going to have that many compounds in it.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 2, 2016)

You will be back on within 6 months.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm going to try n get my levels back up. 
I'm gunna try docs cocktail. 

My question is how long after should I retest?
Obviously my levels will be elevated during And prior to the supplements.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 8, 2016)

When I did the sperm thingy it took me atleast 8 months for my sperm to comeback. I just got bloods again and see if 2 month time made my 248 test levels go back up.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 8, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> When I did the sperm thingy it took me atleast 8 months for my sperm to comeback. I just got bloods again and see if 2 month time made my 248 test levels go back up.



So drinking sperm does work you say?
Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm going to try n get my levels back up.
> I'm gunna try docs cocktail.
> 
> My question is how long after should I retest?
> Obviously my levels will be elevated during And prior to the supplements.



What cocktail are you going to try? Scally's method? If so you'll need 1-2 sets of bloods during the protocol and another one again about 6-8wks after. If you then want to make sure it's maintained , you can wait a few months before doing another round of bloods


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 8, 2016)

I was thinking of 4 weeks of DAA @ 5g a day with 4 weeks of Clomid @ 50/25/25/25

Now I already have my starting blood work and know where I'm at. So I was thinking of getting blood work again 3-4 weeks after Clomid/daa then another test 3-4 months after that to see if it has increased or maintained

I have never heard of daa till now so I have done some reading here is what I have found... If this is true why doesn't everyone take this stuff? I read one report saying it increased test levels by 30%? 

D-aspartic acid (DAA) is an amino acid and is the enantiomer of L-aspartic acid (LAA), which is one of the 26 amino acids that make up proteins. DAA is found in the human body and various foods, but in much smaller amounts that its counterpart LAA; despite its scarceness, DAA appears to play a significant role in the neuroendocrine system of vertebrates, especially with regards to production of male sex hormones and growth factors.

Therefore, in recent years, supplementation with DAA has garnered interest for athletic performance enhancement. While DAA may certainly elevate endogenous production of hormones like testosterone, growth hormone (GH), and insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), don’t expect supplementation with this supplement to produce anabolic steroid-like results.

This isn’t to say you can’t benefit from DAA supplementation (otherwise this guide would be useless), but that anabolic androgenic steroids, when taken for performance and physique enhancement, are generally administered so as to elevate anabolic hormones to levels well beyond normal physiological ranges. DAA may certainly elevate your endogenous production of various anabolic hormones, but not to supraphysiological levels that would typically be achieved through administration of anabolic steroids.

Note: Aspartic acid and its conjugate base, aspartate, are biologically identical in many regards so the notation ”DAA” used herein refers to both moieties.


Dosage 
Start with the lower limit of 3g per day and assess your tolerance/results after one cycle
It is suggested that a maximum dose of DAA be limited to 20 grams per day (which is actually quite high for most individuals)
Most individuals will see a good response with 5-10 grams per day

How to take DAA 
It is best to cycle your use of DAA in a 2-3 week “on” period followed by 1-2 weeks “off” and then repeating the cycle
Take your dose of DAA daily, mixed in liquid (if powder form), and with or without food
Split your dose into morning and evening doses if you are taking 5+ grams per day


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pinkbear said:


> I was thinking of 4 weeks of DAA @ 5g a day with 4 weeks of Clomid @ 50/25/25/25
> 
> Now I already have my starting blood work and know where I'm at. So I was thinking of getting blood work again 3-4 weeks after Clomid/daa then another test 3-4 months after that to see if it has increased or maintained
> 
> ...



That's a bad idea for several reasons Pinky:

1) what you copied here was from prohormonerwviews.or g and muscle and strength. They haven't looked at the totality of the data and of course have some biased as they also sell these products or make money form advertisements. 

2) DAA is not a drug but a supplement. Therefor the FDA has no control over any of it. Supplement companies aren't best known for compliance to label claims and I'll leave it at that. 

3) if DAA was so effective you'd see about it being used in TRT cases to treat hypogonadism but it's not. TRT doctors don't put you on DAA instead of clomid or HCG or testosterone. 

4) some studies have show increase in LH and TT but those were in infertile men. One well designed study some on healthy resistance trained men found no changes in TT or FT at 3g daily dosing and in 6g daily dosing they found A DECREASE IN TT AND FT. Yes, a decrease. The possible mechanisms theorized were that the DAA accumulated in the testes and hindered testosteorne production and the other was through a negative feedback loop. 

5) while we'd all like our natural levels higher, there is nothing a normal about your test levels. Their fine. LH and FSH are fine and you're within range. You're not going to notice another 100-200ng/dl difference. You're a healthy, young gay prostitute. 

6) if you want to attempt something to see if you can raise your levels the only method id consider and that has any real clinical and studied backing is Scally's method. I'm not saying you're likely to see an increase, most likely not and certainly nothing of actual clinical significance, but if you're head strong on trying something drop the DAA and get clomid, nolva, and HCG.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry docdepanada. And that's why I was asking why isn't everyone taking this stuff if it's so great at boosting test levels. Also the stuff is pretty cheap to buy... Why would something be so cheap to buy if it does wonders to your test levels 

Also I'm not trying to act like I know about this stuff. Was just posting that so others could read about it too.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 9, 2016)

Pinkbear said:


> Sorry docdepanada. And that's why I was asking why isn't everyone taking this stuff if it's so great at boosting test levels. Also the stuff is pretty cheap to buy... Why would something be so cheap to buy if it does wonders to your test levels
> 
> Also I'm not trying to act like I know about this stuff. Was just posting that so others could read about it too.



It is pretty cheap. The cost of sourcing and manufacturing isnt much I guess. I forgot to mention also that in some of the studies that showed an increase in test levels, the researchers also found out that levels returned to baseline after about 2wks. Another reason it's not a real consideration. 

I know you weren't trying to be a know it all. I just don't want you to unnecessarily get your hopes up and make sure you stay healthy, not that DAA is going to really damage your health. I also want you to make the most informed decision you can so you can return the favor and rent me out FD's ass for a family discount


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 9, 2016)

Fd's holes are always open for bizness


----------

